# Maryland Central RR DAMAGED & DESTROYED



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

All winter we have been concerned about certain trees on the hill. We had a tree expert here earlier this week to remove 2 major trees of concern (2.5 ft dia. tulip poplar and 4 ft dia. beech). These trees stood 60 to 80 feet high. We had removed all my wooden building from the railroad a few weeks ago, in anticipation of the tree work. WELL, Friday February 25, we did not fair to well. The wind was gusting about 60 mph and the dual trunk maple (1.5 dia each) split apart and came down on the railroad and sunroom. At the time, I was sitting in the sunroom eating a sandwich. It came right toward me. (It took me another hour to finish that sandwich.) We did not anticipate this tree would come down. We were going to have the tree guys back after the snow melted to remove this one, but I guess the tree couldn't wait and the tree guys lost this job.
The tree took out the upper deck railings on the second floor and entrance roof to the sunroom. When the tree crashed though the second floor railing and hit the deck it broke though one panel of the sunroom roof. It almost knocked a few trains off the ceiling layout. Shatter glass is everywhere but NO one was hurt.
As far as my Maryland Central Railroad, it crushed 2 sections of my 3 foot high trestle on my logging line. Needless to say, it destroyed quite a bit of track. As I went out a side door, (because my entrance into the sunroom was completely blocked by the tree and entrance roof), I went to take photos of the damage. While I was photographing the situation the other half ot the tree came down across my mountain and tunnels. It crushed the trestles to the Central Stamp Mill and took out the Dew Yew Mine and the Eye Dew Mine. NOW I DO MINE!!!!
Our youngest son (28) and his friend have spent 2 days cutting up the newly fallen trees into manageable pieces. I have covered the broken glass area in the sunroom and have sealed it up. No we need to clean up the broken glass, debris, and mess.
The plastic buildings on the railroad were previously removed (due the endless left raking each year) and were all stacked on the picnic table. This table was missed by the falling tree by just a few feet. I had just move this table 2 days before to accommodate the tree guys roping.
I am now waiting for insurance adjuster to show up.
Fortunately, it has not been raining or snowing Friday or this weekend.
Luckily no one was hurt and somewhat minimal damage to the house.
I guess I need to begin reconstruction of the Maryland Central Railroad which has taken 10 years to build. The signature arched trestles and helices where undamaged.
If you have not seen our railroad before, you can see it at the following link:
http://www.mdlsrs.com/MarylandCentral.html

Needless to say I have been too busy to post this before now.
My son is delighted with the maple logs and has begun turning bowls and goblets on his lathe.
Maybe some good can come from this??


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn those leaved Demon's









Thats why they are BANNED from the BRR









Ron


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I had tree damage and my layout was covered under my homeowners insurance. Wouldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
A lot of damage and that can be dis-heartening but luckly you or no one else was injured.
Waiting for rebuild pictures







.
Rick


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard

Sorry to hear of your troubles, but glad to hear that all is well and no one was injured.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh wow, but at least you house didt get crushed, the rr can be rebuilt but if you lost your place to live n sleep, well...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard....I'm glad to hear that you and your wife didn't get injured...and that the "simpler" parts of your layout were the parts damaged. Those arched trestles are very unique and I'm glad they weren't damaged. You have my condolences.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, sorry for your loss. I would be really bummed.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Richard, 


Thats a big OUCH!, but I am glad that you and ther family are all right. 

Sorry about the totally unexpected damage which looks to be considerable, but I am sure can be, over time, rectified, and the railroad will be working again some time in the future. 

First thing must be the sun room rebuild by the look of it, and perhaps those tree surgeons to look at the rest of the trees and check them out to eliminate future damage?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry t see that! Your line was clever and beautiful and well crafted. I'm sure you'll rebuild it even better


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that double whammy was really awful! Guess it could have been worse though, no one was hurt.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
I feel your pain. Hurricane Isabel took out my layout and it had to be torn up.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you were not hurt! That's some serious damage!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

I'm very sorry to see the damage to your railroad. Thankful that your family wan't hurt. It's a painful thing to see.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to see you had such troubles. Now I'm sorry I haven't made it up to see your layout yet. Hopefully after you rebuild it will be even better.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Who said to cut those two, you or the tree expert, that maple looks rotten in the middle. good that your ok


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bummer!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup that sucks,

But no one was hurt

was the important thing.

You can rebuild it better

than it was before..........


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What a magnificent railroad! I hope the damage can be quickly repaired.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Richard, 

Very sorry to see the damage. I hope you get back to normal as soon as possible- especially on the roof. 

Glad to hear that you and your family were not hurt. 

Alec


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, your layout was so fantastic I feel a bit sick myself. I hope you rebuild. At least you had brought in the buildings. Sounds like you had a close call yourself, yikes!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard ,bummer 

man, I guess its another reason to update the RR and enlarge it,ha??? 
when I first saw this I was thinking mud slide, I was thinking even worse..


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dick
Oh WOW what a real crappy situation.







I thank God you and your wife were not hurt.







Maybe you can make a 
desired change that you would have never done before. We all can live with things the way they
are, but forced now to do something you had not planned. And now make it better and different.
Dennis and Martha


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

As I said in my email I'm so sorry for the damage to your beautiful railroad but I'm grateful the damage didn't include yourself. Happy too that your signature arched trestle work is safe. 

Living in a beautiful treed area has its hazards but I think you feel as I do that it's worth the risk even though disconcerting when disaster happens. While I don't have the added hazard of a slope as you do I know it's inevitable that sooner or later a tree or wayward limb of size will land on the my railroad. Just hope I won't be too old to repair it when it happens. Oh well I'll have had a lot of enjoyment in the meantime. 

Looking forward to watching your progress as you rebuild. Your railroad is surely one of the finest in the country and deserves to be rebuilt. 

Give our best to Judy, 
Richard & Helen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, guys, no sympathy for the tree? I mean, really, the poor old codger is dead! At least someone could give it a last hug... 

Glad you didn't get hurt, I'm thinking you might add "1 pair tighty-whities" to your list of damaged items for the Homeowner's insurance, though, that had to be quite an experience. Anything from the insurance company yet, are they at least going to cover the damaged track?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Youch!!! Sick to my stomach looking at that, but I must admit I was relieved when I read that it was natural causes. My dad's lost his share of trees around the railroad over the years as well, so I have a high level of respect for those things when they decide it's their time to go. He's been VERY lucky so far. (Knock on wood) Glad to hear everyone is okay, though. That's the important thing. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow......not much more to say that hasn't already been said! I'm glad nobody was hurt and that the damage was as minimal as it was (even if it doesn't seem that way right now!)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my, Richard... 

I've been away from MLS on a short trip and didn't get a chance to read this until now. My thoughts are as the others have posted.

What a shame. Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Really sorry to see that,but maybe having those other two removed saved you from further damage. Just trying to look at the bright side.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Thanks for everyone's concerns and encouragement. New ideas are emerging for the logging line. It may become Jagged Maple Mountain.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Creative way to overcome the destruction.


----------

